# Do you know standard poodle breeders in Europe?



## Abi (9 mo ago)

🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩

We are looking far *standard poodle breeders* in Europe preferably in *Germany, Austria, Hungary, Romania*.
Colors: *white*, apricot, phantom.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

@curlflooffan might be able to help.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Until some members with closer ties to your search areas drops in, there's some links here which might be helpful. Some may also be broken links and I apologize for that. 

First recommended steps are usually to contact the official Poodle Breed Club for your search areas. 

*International
The Fédération Cynologique Internationale is the World Canine Organisation.* It includes 99 members and contract partners (one member per country) that each issue their own pedigrees and train their own judges.
Fédération Cynologique Internationale

*Poodle*
CANICHE
*Europe*
FCI members and contract partners
*The Americas & Caribbean*
FCI members and contract partners
*Asia, Africa & Oceania*
FCI members and contract partners
*Planet Poodle*
*PLANET POODLE - Das Pudel Magazin - The Poodle Magazine*
PLANET POODLE - The German Poodle Magazine
www.planetpoodle.de

*Clubs from Around the World:*

The Standard Poodle Club U.K.
The Poodle Club of Queensland (Australia)
Poodle Club of Victoria (Australia)
Österreichischen Club der Pudelfreunde (Austria)
Koninklijke Belgische Poedelclub v.z.w. – Royal Club Belge du Caniche a.s.b.l (Belgium)
Klub prátel a chovatelu pudlu (Czech Republic)
Pudelklubben (Denmark)
Eesti Puudlite Tõuühing (Estonia)
The Finnish Poodle Club
Deutscher Pudel-Klub E.V. (Germany)
Allgemeinen Deutschen Pudelclub (ADP) e. V. (Germany)
Verband der Pudelfreunde Deutschland e.V. (VDP) (Germany)
Nederlandse Poedel Club NPC (Netherlands)
Norsk Puddelklubb (Norway)
Svenska Pudelklubben (Sweden)
*Joker Uszkár Klub - Joker Poodle Club, Hungary*
Joker Uszkár Klub, Hungarian Joker Poodle Club, Ungarischer Joker Pudel Klub
www.joker-poodleclub.hu
*Főoldal*










poodleclub.hu


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi and welcome. I would contact your local poodle club. Here in Denmark you will get a referral to breeders known to be breeding this year.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

So I am in Belgium and when I was looking for a poodle I was also looking in several countries. In short what I did was I looked at the FCI website - found the national FCI kennel club - from there I found the poodle club and they usually had a list of breeders. 

HOWEVER in practice it wasn't that simple. Some of the kennel club websites are very difficult to navigate, sometimes it wasn't so obvious which breed club to look at (Germany has four poodle clubs) and sometimes it was hard to find the list of breeders. So it can take a lot of googling and clicking around to find the information you need. 

Another thing to keep in mind is that not all FCI clubs and breed clubs have the same regulations regarding health and welfare. Some national clubs/and or breed clubs are so strict that if you breed a dog who is too young or hasn't had all of its healthtests completed they won't register the litter or might even kick the breeder out of the club. So in those cases you can be fairly certain that as long as you are buying a puppy with a pedigree from that club that the puppy has been bred responsibly and ethically. But other clubs have only minimum regulations, so they might say that you can't breed a dog that is younger than 1 years old but the best practice is really to wait even longer until 2 years old. In that case you do need to make sure yourself that the breeder you are buying from is following good practices themselves, voluntarily, even though they are not being forced to by the regulations. 

So when looking at different countries I think its extra important to familiarise one self with what the responsible breeding practices for the breed/variety are and always ask for documentation for the health tests also because we don't tend to use the OFA database in Europe. If a breeder says 'oh well I follow the kennel club rules' then check what those rules are and see if they are sufficient on their own or whether they are very minimal.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

You might contact Cherie of Arreau Poodles in Canada. I know she has imported some very nice poodles from Europe. I believe one (Journey) was from Very Merry Poodles in the Czech Republic. You can find Arreau on Facebook... her pups are gorgeous.


----------

